# console resolution 1680x1050?



## dean (May 24, 2011)

I'm truly enjoying FreeBSD 8.2. I work in the console,  but I can't get vidcontrol to accept a 1680x1050 resolution. How to get the console to run in 1680x1050? I would really appreciate anyone to share how to do it.

Thanks.


----------



## mk (May 24, 2011)

sc(4), look for SC_PIXEL_MODE. Put 
	
	



```
vesa_load="YES"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf and reboot. Use `# vidcontrol -i mode`to see what is available. 



			
				&quot said:
			
		

> ```
> mode#     flags   type    size       font      window      linear buffer
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 0 (0x000) 0x00000001 T 40x25           8x8   0xb8000 32k 32k 0x00000000 32k
> ...



After you select what you like then set it like this:
`# vidcontrol MODE_338` 
Use 
	
	



```
allscreens="MODE_333"
```
 in /etc/rc.conf to be persistent. Restart your machine and you are done. 
Note that your card may or may not support every resolution.


----------



## dean (May 25, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. But I still have not got a solution for my question. I don't know  whether there is a possibility that console only accepts 4:3 resolution?


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2011)

dean said:
			
		

> I don't know  whether there is a possibility that console only accepts 4:3 resolution?


That seems to depend on the graphics card, some do, some don't.


----------



## dean (May 25, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> That seems to depend on the graphics card, some do, some don't.



Thanks. Could you tell me which kinds of graphic cards support and which don't?


----------



## SirDice (May 25, 2011)

Hit and miss really. And I don't know of any lists you could check.

Besides that, I really don't recommend setting the console resolution too high. It tends to make it really, really slow. Especially scrolling. It'll probably work a lot better if you start Xorg, even if it only loads a terminal application. Instead of launching a window manager or complete desktop environment you can load xterm or rxvt. It might take a little fiddling to get it to fill the screen but that shouldn't be too difficult.


----------



## adamk (May 25, 2011)

As SirDice said, it is hit and miss.  We can't even say that all nvidia GT430 cards will list a 1680x1050 resolution in the BIOS since it varies from manufacturer to manufacturer.  An EVGA card might support it, but a PNY card might not.


----------



## wblock@ (May 25, 2011)

From the "enough people have asked that I might as well put up or shut up" department: Using X For A High Resolution Console On FreeBSD


----------



## dean (May 26, 2011)

Thank  all of you giving me replies.


----------



## kpedersen (May 26, 2011)

I modified dwm to support logging in via the default console /bin/login application but running in an xterm.
Screenshots can be found here (http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=120834&postcount=281)

And a download for it can be found a few posts later if you are interested in a similar setup.

(I have modified it recently to pop up GUI applications in motif WM windows but leaving an xterm terminal in the background but this does require a bit more work).


----------



## cb831 (Jul 8, 2015)

mk said:


> Use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be 
	
	



```
allscreens_flags="MODE_333"
```
 nowadays (FreeBSD 10.1)


----------



## 3fl0w (Oct 16, 2017)

what if vidcontrol -i mode returns
mode #  flags ..... etc
-------------------------------
then nothing?


----------



## tobik@ (Oct 16, 2017)

3fl0w said:


> what if vidcontrol -i mode returns
> mode #  flags ..... etc
> -------------------------------
> then nothing?


Yes, the new default console vt(4) doesn't support this.


----------

